# MTD Pully Rubbing on Deck (solved)



## dptulk (Aug 11, 2004)

I'll give some history on this so that others who might have this issue might learn from this one.

I have a 42" MTD lawn tractor that I have had deck issues with for some time. The drive pully would just barely touch and rub the deck when the deck was disengaged. I always suspected that the deck adjustments were mesed up and tried several times to adjust things but never could correct it. Recently I did some engine work and decided that I should just drop the deck off and get everything straightend out. To my surprise, when I got the deck off, the pully fell right off and landed on the floor. The problem, as it turns out was that the bolt that holds the pully on was missng. This caused the pully to slide down untill the belt caught it.

So if there is anyone else out there that is looking for some complex issue, look for the simple one instead.

P.S. Where the hell am I going to get a replacement bolt?

Regards,
Dave


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

*********


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The MTD Store!!!

You should be able to pickup a bolt at just about any hardware store. It's a 7/16" bolt by 20 inch threads 1 1/2 inches long should do it. You will also need a flat washer big enough to cover the opening in the pulley, and I would also use a lock washer as well.


----------



## dptulk (Aug 11, 2004)

I found it at the local hardware store. Oddly tractor supply didnt have it. It was about $1.25 worth of hardware and $18.50 worth of gas...


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

*********


----------



## shopteacher (Dec 9, 2004)

WHat I want to know is how did you get the picture to come up on the forum?
Nice job.


----------

